# RoMa Craft La Compa De Panama Soberana Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Manufacturer: RomaCraft
Brand: La Compa De Panama Soberana
Size: 5x46/60
Price: $15
Rest Time: 3-Months
Burn Time: ? I gave up about 2/3rds through

Prelight: A beautiful pyramid shape sporting two racing stripe tobacco appliqués at the bottom of the stick and a closed foot. The cigar is tightly packed with some noticeable hard spots through out. Aroma is strong tobacco with hay & grass flavors. Prelight draw is a strong tobacco that actually burns the back of my throat, that's a new experience. I lop the cap with my Xikar Xi and we are off. Just before I light it I notice 3 large stems sticking out where the cut was made.

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/mdsphoto1/media/photo1_zps984df419.jpg.html

1st 3rd:

Upon lighting the first appliqué peels off and falls to the ground. The initial flavor is a mild tobacco with a bit of pepper on the finish. It's putting off tons of smoke on the draw and of the foot. The draw of the cigar is very loose, but the smoke is medium in body with no detectable strength. The cigar burns through the second appliqués which offers no flavor changes.



2nd 3rd:

The ash breaks off in a solid chunk, and the cigar goes out requiring a relight. Dominant flavor is still tobacco and there is a faint coffee flavor, but it is a burnt coffee similar to the smell inside Starbucks. Black pepper is really the only flavor on the finish. There is some mild strength coming in now, but nothing uncomfortable.



Final 3rd:

The strength has kicked up to a medium and I'm getting a little light headed and starting to sweat. The cigar requires two additional relights and I let it go out for good with quite a bit of the cigar left in the ashtray.



Summary:

Of all the cigars in my humidors this offering by RoMa Craft was by far the one I was most excited to try, and at $15 it is the most expensive cigar I have ever purchased. Yes, I know I'm a cheapskate. After trying the Intemperance, Cromagnon & Aquitaine, the La Compa De Panama Soberana was an enormous let down. It's a beautiful cigar to look at, but it lacks the complex flavors that make the other RoMa Craft lines great. For $15 you can get two of the other RoMa lines and you will get tons more flavor and a much better bang for your buck.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd never even seen or heard of this one before. What a looker! Too bad it didn't smoke as good as it looked, but thanks for the review. I would have probably bought one based on appearance if I'd ever seen it in a shop.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Cardinal said:


> I'd never even seen or heard of this one before. What a looker! Too bad it didn't smoke as good as it looked, but thanks for the review. I would have probably bought one based on appearance if I'd ever seen it in a shop.


Yep, the look of the stick got me and it turned out to be one of the biggest disappointments since being back in the hobby. I thought maybe I was just burnt out on RoMa Craft so I searched for other reviews just to make sure I wasn't crazy and found a couple others that had similar experiences. For some reason the full length prelight pic did not post so here it is.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

That's a beauty, for sure. 

I'm about like you I think - $15 is around the most I've ever spent on a single cigar, but at least I haven't been totally let down by one of those. I've found a couple I wouldn't pay that much for a second time, but no utter duds. Either way, bummer for you but glad you posted up a review anyway.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Thx for the review!
Being a fan of the other lines, as you stated, this is a disappointing review. Hopefully this was just a dud. But at that price there's no excuse for that.
The price tag is definitely why I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for the write up, well done, Best, Seth


----------

